# Need help on Curtis salt spreader



## FINE LAWNS (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Curtis TS-17 V BOX spreader with hideaway hydraulics.about 4 years old.
Last year one of my drivers removed the safety chain (who needs a safety chain).He was suprised when the spreader fell out of the truck loaded to the top whith salt, and of course at rush hour,needless to say the rear of the unit got smashed inn.
ah what the heck its only 5 big ones.Anyway my mechanic removed the engine(smashed)
and some how it got lost.We are now in the process of puting the unit back toghether,and guest what ?We dont know what kind of tecumseh engine it was, and to make maters worse our dealer dont know either. Why do I feel like im thr Moron hereI
Im sure that some of you guys upthere can help me with engine model and serial #.
Thank in advance. Frank Happy New Yearrrrrrrr ussmileyflag


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I Can look tommorow

Why not just put a honda on it


----------



## FINE LAWNS (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks cretebaby. That unit also came wth a honda engine vertical shaft. Dont know if a honda horizontal shaft will fit, You could be right though. thanks. Frank.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

FINE LAWNS;705040 said:


> Thanks cretebaby. That unit also came wth a honda engine vertical shaft. Dont know if a honda horizontal shaft will fit, You could be right though. thanks. Frank.


It really wouldnt matter what position the shaft was in because you can put the pump on in any position


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Model OHH50

Spec 68154H

Dom 02226CD0086

It's funny I have this sitting on an index card next to my computer because I called for a needle valve and seat today.

Trouble is, tecumseh went out of business last week. I would call northern with the specs, and ask them for a Honda replacement.


----------



## FINE LAWNS (Dec 27, 2008)

You guys are great, thanks for info. by the way I have purchased engines from smallenginewerahouse.com. great deals. thanks again.


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a briggs and Stratton 5hp on My curtis spreader. Engine code 1050. Works great and cheap to replace.


----------

